# rec climbing not to many thread



## osb_mail (Jan 10, 2007)

I am kind of surprised there are not more people chim in on this part of the site . So thought I might .I rec climb on weekends I live in ohio . Don t know anyone arround here that climb for fun


----------



## Night Owle (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm with You...I like to Rec climb on the weekends
trying new techniques...advancing,redirects new
knots and such.This seems to help when I'm
on the Job doing removals and pruning.I have 
numerous large oaks on the property and use these.
Anyone around Cape Cod.....(Woods Hole)...?


----------



## moss (Jan 11, 2007)

Night Owle said:


> I'm with You...I like to Rec climb on the weekends
> trying new techniques...advancing,redirects new
> knots and such.This seems to help when I'm
> on the Job doing removals and pruning.I have
> ...



I'm in Boston but I get down that way once in a while. If you invite some climbers over let me know and I'll try to make it.
-moss


----------



## Night Owle (Jan 11, 2007)

Moss...Sounds good I'll see what can be put together

Night Owle..!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 12, 2007)

*count me in!*

I have a family place in Marion with a couple of good sized oaks, tupelos, and pines. I'm pretty busy untill after N.E. Grows, but would be able to do something after that.


----------



## Night Owle (Jan 12, 2007)

*Sounds Good..!*

I've got a new Hank of Arbor master Blue Streak
coming today from Sherrill along with a new 
eye & eye split tail (Bee line 10mm).
I'm going to see how these perform this weekend.

Night Owle......


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 12, 2007)

Night Owle said:


> I've got a new Hank of Arbor master Blue Streak
> coming today from Sherrill along with a new
> eye & eye split tail (Bee line 10mm).
> I'm going to see how these perform this weekend.
> ...



I like bluestreak alot, now I'm climbing on Firefly, its awesome!. Just got some icetail, and bailout to try as splittails. If the weather holds I'll try 'em today, stay tuned.


----------



## osb_mail (Jan 12, 2007)

*Has anyone tryed true blue*

True blue is the newest rope I have bought it seems to ok .It is a little heavey though .It is also kind of slick probably needs some more break in time . I am thinking about buying another rope to use for accending only any suggestions . I have see alot of place advertiseing 7/16 24 strand .


----------



## Mister Moe (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm about in the middle of you MA guys that have posted - I'm in Plainville, just behind the Wrentham Outlets on 495. 

I'm just learning to climb pretty much on my own. I'm doing ok by reading information in books and on the internet but I'm sure I would learn a lot more in person from someone more experienced. Maybe once the weather gets better (although so far, it really hasn't been bad) sometime this spring/summer we can somehow get together. I have mostly straight oaks here, not too tall but good for a beginner. I have made contact with Moss but we're both busy so we haven't managed to meet yet.

Moe


----------



## moss (Jan 13, 2007)

Mister Moe said:


> I'm about in the middle of you MA guys that have posted - I'm in Plainville, just behind the Wrentham Outlets on 495.



Mr. Moe, definitely want you in on a climb. My schedule has opened up finally so we should get something set up.
-moss


----------



## Mister Moe (Jan 14, 2007)

moss said:


> Mr. Moe, definitely want you in on a climb. My schedule has opened up finally so we should get something set up.
> -moss



Ok Moss, great, count me in!!!


----------



## Matt - OH (Jan 31, 2007)

osb_mail said:


> I am kind of surprised there are not more people chim in on this part of the site . So thought I might .I rec climb on weekends I live in ohio . Don t know anyone arround here that climb for fun




I live in Ohio, have always climbed solo (same as you couldn't find ay fellow climbers). Has been a bit since I did climb, changed jobs, got fat as all get out. Took a little while, but I finally got my priorities back in order, working on shedding some tonnage, and hope to be back aloft this spring! Maybe we will bump into one another somewhere along the way.

Matt


----------



## osb_mail (Feb 2, 2007)

*Yeah I would like to climb more*

I climb usually once a week . I am not very fast but I learning . I hope to climb a lot more this year than last . I got some pretty good gear probably buy more this summer . Hey also there is going to be tree climbers competition at holden arboretum in June I plan going to to watch I think it would good place to learn some techniques.


----------



## sloth9669 (Feb 5, 2007)

*mass here*

Hello all...from the north east of mass and used to climb on the job but loved it so much i would love to do it again in some free time. Just need to buy the gear and well....that takes money....from what i recall a lot...anyways my fast question was iam a big guy...6'1'' 240lbs and used to look like a black bear going up a tree but i got there.....i wanted to know about ascending gear...some kinda clap that makes you go up a little bit more easier..... work or don't work ?? i enjoy climbing and know its not easy but i also don't want to have a heart attack and kill my self on days off to much....


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 5, 2007)

*come to NE grows!*



sloth9669 said:


> Hello all...from the north east of mass and used to climb on the job but loved it so much i would love to do it again in some free time. Just need to buy the gear and well....that takes money....from what i recall a lot...anyways my fast question was iam a big guy...6'1'' 240lbs and used to look like a black bear going up a tree but i got there.....i wanted to know about ascending gear...some kinda clap that makes you go up a little bit more easier..... work or don't work ?? i enjoy climbing and know its not easy but i also don't want to have a heart attack and kill my self on days off to much....



I'll be giving a demonstration of SRT on wed at 9am.


----------



## moss (Feb 5, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> I'll be giving a demonstration of SRT on wed at 9am.



I'll try and make it. The day job is gettting in the way of my NE Grows attendance but priorities are priorities
-moss


----------



## moss (Feb 5, 2007)

sloth9669 said:


> i wanted to know about ascending gear...some kinda clap that makes you go up a little bit more easier..... work or don't work ?? i enjoy climbing and know its not easy but i also don't want to have a heart attack and kill my self on days off to much....



SRT gives you more efficient 1:1 climbing. Still have to work since you are going straight up  A little practice and you can get a smooth motion. You can go as fast or slow as you want so you can avoid hear attack 
-moss


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 6, 2007)

OTG.....Nice seeing you today, good luck tomorrow!!

Let em know if this MA climb is going to happen, I would love to make it.


----------



## 26newtreeguy (Feb 8, 2007)

*I'am in to*

I'am not the best Climber with out spikes. But I do get by. But tell you I really tired after climbing with out spike. I live in Springfield, ma


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 9, 2007)

*Thanks*



BostonBull said:


> OTG.....Nice seeing you today, good luck tomorrow!!
> 
> Let em know if this MA climb is going to happen, I would love to make it.




Wed went well, hard not to, being paired with one of the best comp. climbers in the Northeast.

We have got to start making plans now for the spring climb, with a rain date etc. Probably best to have permission for a large group climb, tough to go ninja with a bunch of guys carrying gear!


----------



## moss (Feb 9, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> We have got to start making plans now for the spring climb, with a rain date etc. Probably best to have permission for a large group climb, tough to go ninja with a bunch of guys carrying gear!



Any central Mass. or western Mass. climbers have any ideas about a location in your area for a rec climb? I think we're talking no more than a dozen climbers so 3+ good sized trees at the location would be good. Don't have to name exact location if you don't want to but if you have ideas let us know.
-moss


----------



## rmihalek (Feb 9, 2007)

As Moss knows, having been there, I have quite a few big trees in the woods behind my house. I live in Northborough (in between Marlboro and Worcester) and would graciously host a rag tag bunch of tree climbers some weekend.

I don't own the woods, and so long as we don't fire up any chainsaws, then I think our only company would be curious neighbors.

Plus, all you guys can help me clear the dead limbs from these trees that keep crashing down on my kid's swing set. So far, no close calls with the limbs and the kids, and I'd like to keep it that way.

Plus, I have a little Petzl saddle for my kids (6, 4 and 2) and they love "climbing."

Cheers,


----------



## moss (Feb 9, 2007)

rmihalek said:


> As Moss knows, having been there, I have quite a few big trees in the woods behind my house. I live in Northborough (in between Marlboro and Worcester) and would graciously host a rag tag bunch of tree climbers some weekend.



A generous offer Bob, I've been meaning to come out and visit even if I'm only one rag tag climber.

I'd also like to hear about some good climbers in other parts of the state. To give you an idea of what I'm talking about here's a list of tall  white pine in New England, average height of this group is in the 140's. Not too shabby.
-moss


----------



## Climb020 (Feb 9, 2007)

You MA guys sure make me jealous. Not many rec. around here I guess. 

Also I haven't forgot about you Andrew. I plan on making a trip on one of these days, but it sure is a long ride to do some climbing. Think it is a 5 hour ride but its worth it for the company. Maybe I can come up during on of your Saturday climbs and just find a hotel to stay over night so I don't have too long of a day.


----------



## moss (Feb 9, 2007)

Climb020 said:


> You MA guys sure make me jealous. Not many rec. around here I guess.
> 
> Also I haven't forgot about you Andrew. I plan on making a trip on one of these days, but it sure is a long ride to do some climbing. Think it is a 5 hour ride but its worth it for the company. Maybe I can come up during on of your Saturday climbs and just find a hotel to stay over night so I don't have too long of a day.



If you find enough reason to get up to Mass. there's a guest room at my place. There are some good woods trees here and there. I'll be getting down to Jersey again this spring as well. There's a large tulip still waiting to be climbed.
-moss


----------



## DonnyO (Feb 10, 2007)

I live in Boston and would like to get in on this.

I've been landscaping for about ten years and I want to expand my business to include tree cutting.

I just got a harness and a rope and I have been reading hte treeclimbers companion, but I think I need to learn from some more experienced climbers.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 12, 2007)

*white pines*

I like the idea of climbing one of these big boys. Have you ever been to any of them before moss?


----------



## moss (Feb 12, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> I like the idea of climbing one of these big boys. Have you ever been to any of them before moss?



Nope. I've been climbing the tallest white pines I can find in eastern Mass., that gets me over 100 ft. but not too much more than that. I have no idea what the access is for the tall pines. Some of them are high-profile trees in state parks along frequently used trails. Not good candidates for rec climbs (park rangers wouldn't be happy).
-moss


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 12, 2007)

*challenge accepted!*



moss said:


> Nope. I've been climbing the tallest white pines I can find in eastern Mass., that gets me over 100 ft. but not too much more than that. I have no idea what the access is for the tall pines. Some of them are high-profile trees in state parks along frequently used trails. Not good candidates for rec climbs (park rangers wouldn't be happy).
> -moss



You knew bringing park rangers into it would get me going, right? 

I have a friend who has a place in the Berkshires who has gotten the climbing bug, maybe I can talk him into doing some scouting for us.


----------



## JEff B (Feb 13, 2007)

*Zoo Mass*

anyone in western MASS that wants to climb UMASS AMHERST campus has lots of great trees .... no one ever bothers me there.... i get some funny looks from the campus police from time to time but thats about it..... as for a large group of climbers i would probably have to get some sort authorization but i've been climbing with a group of about 8 and it was fine.


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 13, 2007)

This sounds good! Keep the planning going. OTG there are some HUGE Oaks and Maples in Lynn Woods. We can pack a back pack and ride MTB's into the woods and find a location. I freeride mountain bike, so I am in the woods a lot. Also some sick cliff faces in there that top out 60-90' high.


----------



## moss (Feb 13, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> This sounds good! Keep the planning going. OTG there are some HUGE Oaks and Maples in Lynn Woods. We can pack a back pack and ride MTB's into the woods and find a location. I freeride mountain bike, so I am in the woods a lot. Also some sick cliff faces in there that top out 60-90' high.



I like the Lynn Woods proposal. I have huge panniers and a single wheeled trailer on my bike for hauling climbing gear into the woods. It's a fun way to travel to a tree. I'm thinking this would be good for going into the Quabbin too if anyone knows of any good trees there as well  
-moss


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 13, 2007)

moss said:


> I like the Lynn Woods proposal. I have huge panniers and a single wheeled trailer on my bike for hauling climbing gear into the woods. It's a fun way to travel to a tree. I'm thinking this would be good for going into the Quabbin too if anyone knows of any good trees there as well
> -moss





I am pretty simple when it comes to gear....I can strap it on my back/camelback.  

As for the Quabbin, I grew up right around the corner from there. I am SURE there are lots of HUGE trees right in the parking lots. Just have to be quick about getting i them and then pulling the tails fot he ropes up........


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 14, 2007)

I like the ideas. Are the Lynn woods the same as the Middlesex fells? 

I do have a quabbin trip in mind but it will have to be somewhat exclusive/top secret. stay tuned 

I think the best way to go for the first outing is to find a place where we either have permission, or there is zero chance of having problems with an authority. So far Bobs place or Umass seem like good spots, although I think we would have to at least run the idea by Dennis if we are going to use Umass.

Before we get too far ahead of ourselves we should try to pin down a date that will work for the majority who are interested. There are five weekends in March but St. Paddys day is OUT for me (two DKM shows, so I may be recovering the following w/e too:rockn: ) Which leaves March 3, 10, 24,31.

Once we get rolling we can take turns hosting different climbs etc. Let me know what you think and we'll keep this plan rolling!


----------



## rmihalek (Feb 14, 2007)

Lynn Woods and Middlesex Fells are two different places. Lynn Woods is a bit further north than the Fells, but the Fells is right off 93N heading out of Boston, so a bit easier to get to. 

As far as stealth climbing, both places would be fine, but I think Lynn Woods is more accessible if we want to bike or back-pack our gear in. I seriously doubt we'd be hassled in either place. Lynn Woods is more popular because the paths are as smooth and wide as roads in some spots and there's ample parking. The Fells is more rugged with less parking and lots of rocky single track to get into the woods.

From what I can remember, both places have lots of large trees to climb.


----------



## moss (Feb 14, 2007)

I grew up rambling throughout the Middlesex Fells, it was my backyard and nature education. It is primarily rocky upland with thin peat soils and has been burned over repeatedly through its history so it's not great for growing big old tall trees. There are a couple of low pockets where something tallish can be found. This is true of many of the woods in eastern Mass. The land that wasn't easy to develop or good for farming (rocky uplands or swamps and bogs) is what remains as protected woods. The better chance for tall trees is in the lower wet areas except for wolf trees in overgrown homesteads, fields and former estates. I have some choice climbs in Blue Hills Res and other locations close to Boston. I'm sure something similar can be found in any of the other state lands in eastern Mass. but it needs to be scouted before a trip is planned. For any of these eastern Mass. spots we're talking about 4-5 climbers max to have a comfortable climb uninterrupted by authorities.

I've heard there are some tall white pine in Willowdale State Forest in Essex County, requires some scouting.
-moss


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 15, 2007)

moss said:


> I've heard there are some tall white pine in Willowdale State Forest in Essex County, requires some scouting.
> -moss



Hey Bull, can you look into this?

How about the dates I proposed, anything jump out at you guys?


----------



## moss (Feb 15, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Hey Bull, can you look into this?
> 
> How about the dates I proposed, anything jump out at you guys?



3/24 is good, but any will work.


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 15, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Hey Bull, can you look into this?
> 
> How about the dates I proposed, anything jump out at you guys?



Yes I will.

Any date is good with me just as long as there is ample notice.

The fells are OK but lynnwoods offers much more for climbing. 

The side of Lynn woods that was mentioned is more of X-C trails(left side of the pond). The side I was thinking of is more hilly/cliffy and is way more technical than the fells. The fells is more single track where as the right side of Lynn woods is more freeride.

We can park at the Naked Fish and walk/ride in from there on the high lines, and then enter into Lynn woods. Or we can enter through the parking lot or a fe other locations.

There is a cemetery in Salem that has some HUGE trees. It is also an Arboretum of sorts and all the trees are marked in Scientific and Latin Names.

I will look into all of these.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds good. So lets set the date at 3/24, rain date at 3/31. Location to be determined. All those in favor?...................


----------



## rmihalek (Feb 16, 2007)

3/24 sounds good to me. 

If we still have snow cover, bringing tarps to spread out our gear on will help keep things clean and dry.


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 16, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Sounds good. So lets set the date at 3/24, rain date at 3/31. Location to be determined. All those in favor?...................



X2


----------



## Mister Moe (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok, I'll do my best to reserve the 24th, just let me know where.

Moe


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 23, 2007)

*Ok 3-24 looks like the day*

We've got five, time to nail down the venue.......Lynn woods?


----------



## moss (Feb 23, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> We've got five, time to nail down the venue.......Lynn woods?



Lynn Woods works for me. I'll try and do a little scouting before the date.
-moss


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 23, 2007)

I am moving to Haverhill tomorrow. I will try and get a session in in Lynn woods, and scout something out. 

Moss if you go up there are you going to be walking or MTB'ing? If your into it I will tag along and we can explore the right side of the resevoir. I saw some big oaks up there but forget where.


----------



## rmihalek (Feb 23, 2007)

Lynn Woods is fine with me.


----------



## Mister Moe (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok, it's a bit of a hike for me but I'll do it to get this party started and to learn some climbing.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 26, 2007)

*Sorry fellas.............*

I hate to do this but I was able to get cheap airfare to Fla and will be away for the 24th. Any chance of going to the raindate of 31st? I totally understand if this isn't do-able, just let me know. 

Thanks, G


----------



## moss (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't believe you're choosing Florida over climbing in the potentially dank and cold northeast.

31st works for me.
-moss


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 26, 2007)

*Ha!*

It was going to be St. Maarten, but I decided to save some $$$ in case of emergency trip to Humbolt Co.


----------



## moss (Feb 26, 2007)

Humboldt C. would be nice. My crystal ball is a little foggy right now but I think I see some tallish trees and some Bostonians heading into the woods.


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 26, 2007)

works for me as of now.


----------



## kbyam13 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Climbing is good!!!*

I love to rec climb, when I can find the time. It takes the stress out of it and allows me to realize why I started it as a career to begin with. Been climbing for 11yrs, and after a while on the job it gets redundant. It is fun to try new things and share ideas though, when the money factor is eliminated.
In Ellington, CT 1.5hrs east of Boston.


----------



## DonnyO (Mar 4, 2007)

So, will you be joining us on the 31st Kev?

Oh and 1.5 hrs east of Boston is the Atlantic Ocean


----------



## kbyam13 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Can't on the 31st*

I volunteered my services @ my cousins in Jersey for the weekend. Had him rent a chipper so I'm locked out for that date, but I'll check with the wife to see what other weekends might be free.


----------



## DonnyO (Mar 4, 2007)

Are you goint to compete in the Conn. Tree climbing Championships?


----------



## kbyam13 (Mar 4, 2007)

*24th is good*

The 24th looks good, but sounds like you guys are pretty set on the 31st.


----------



## kbyam13 (Mar 4, 2007)

*I meant west.*

Not fair. Don't know who I'm talking to exactly, but maybe you can help me out? and yes the one in West Hartford. Elizabeth Park, May 19th 7:00- 4:00, with my two brothers Mark and Sean.


----------



## DonnyO (Mar 4, 2007)

We were going to climb on the 24th but G decided to go to the Keys instead!:bang:


----------



## DonnyO (Mar 4, 2007)

kbyam13 said:


> Not fair. Don't know who I'm talking to exactly, but maybe you can help me out?



Check 'yo private messages sucka!


----------



## kbyam13 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Where is the climb*

I'll swim in to shore for that.


----------



## DonnyO (Mar 4, 2007)

kbyam13 said:


> Not fair. Don't know who I'm talking to exactly, but maybe you can help me out? and yes the one in West Hartford. Elizabeth Park, May 19th 7:00- 4:00, with my two brothers Mark and Sean.



They won't let out-of-staters compete lucky for you!:hmm3grin2orange: 

Maybe I'll come down to show you guys some support!


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 13, 2007)

I wet scouting this week. Lynn Woods is WAY to muddy! There are some cool trees but they are at least a 20-30 miute bike ride in and closer to 45-60 minute hike.

Anyone else come up with anything?


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Mar 14, 2007)

I've got a tree or two in Franklin Park I'll go pretty much anywhere though! We're a little over two weeks away, so it's time to get some firm plans. Anyone else have any Ideas???


----------



## moss (Mar 14, 2007)

I guess there are two kinds of climbs. One is all comers, this is the toughest to host since easy access is needed and a place where no one minds a gang of climbers swinging in the trees. OTG has hosted this type of climb but we're always on the edge of p*ssing off the authorities.

The other is this: I have various excellent woods climbs for a max 4 climbers. Maybe more frequent climbs with less people per can get everyone climbing?

Also there's Bob Mihalek's back yard woods, mid-sized red oaks, generously offered.
-moss


----------



## diltree (Mar 14, 2007)

Bob Mihalek is a great guy, and I have been to his house.....but I think Bobs house is more suited for a few climbers, something more large scale may require something with bigger trees.....just my two cents Im no authority on rec. climbing


----------



## Mister Moe (Mar 14, 2007)

I stopped on my way home to scout Wrentham State Forest, I thought there might be some opporunities there but I don't think so. Lots of 100'+ pines but no branches, just tall, fairly skinny trees. I didn't walk in all that far, I'll go further when I have more time but I don't think the scenery will change much. Furthermore, I too wonder about the authorities if a large gang showed up. 

I'll keep looking...


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks like we're going to have at least six climbers of varying ability. I have a Red Oak behind our shop here that can hold at least four climbers comfortably, its about 60ft tall 40ft wide, couple of nice limbwalks. This might be good because no one will hassle us. The alternative is the Beech grove which has a bunch of tall beeches, I think the park (st)rangers have seen us there enough now to just leave us alone. I will happily hold it here, just let me know what you all think. I'll be away untill the 29th so if I don't respond it's because I am fishing in the Keys!


----------



## moss (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll vote OTG's beeches, they are tall and have plenty of room for multiple climbers. We still have to work on new locations so it's not always on OTG to host.
-moss


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 15, 2007)

moss said:


> I'll vote OTG's beeches, they are tall and have plenty of room for multiple climbers. We still have to work on new locations so it's not always on OTG to host.
> -moss



I am good for whatever! 

I have some locals in Lynn woods. BUT they are a hike and it is SUPER muddy ou there.


----------



## DonnyO (Mar 15, 2007)

moss said:


> I'll vote OTG's beeches, they are tall and have plenty of room for multiple climbers. We still have to work on new locations so it's not always on OTG to host.
> -moss




Those sure are some nice trees, I'll be there!


----------



## moss (Mar 16, 2007)

DonnyO, you are one mysterious cat, how are we gonna know it's you? You're gonna to have to give us a sign. Will it be the frazzed out 12 strand that you've been climbing on 25 years or will it be that funky saddle picked up for $15 bucks at the Revere flea market in '74? Or maybe I have the wrong DonnyO. The last time I saw DonnyO he was surfcasting for stripers at the Sugar Bowl on the full moon high tide. Then I turned around and he was gone, mystery dude that he is.

I'm up for Lynn woods when it dries out a bit.
-moss


----------



## rmihalek (Mar 16, 2007)

*Mud*

I have the same problem now that BostonBull mentioned-mud! Too much mud in the woods behind my house for any reasonable climbing to get done. I mean, we could start climbing pretty clean, but once we're all there and walking around and such, it would just turn into a mud pit. I have trouble getting back to my firewood supply because there's so much mud.

When it all dries out, I could certainly host a group climb. Parking is a bit limited, but I think 8, maybe 10 cars is okay. There're probably 6 large red oaks right behind my house and if we took a little walk farther into the 15 acres of woods, we'd find more.

Oh, by the way, I have to go to a school fair on the 31st, so I won't be able to join you guys at OTGs. I'm sure we'll all be able to get together a couple times this summer though.


----------



## diltree (Mar 16, 2007)

Bob, I will rip a rec. climb with you some afternoon, I know of some great spots near our domain.....God knows I need the practice and the exercise after this long winter!


----------



## moss (Mar 27, 2007)

So who's going to show for the Boston area climb on Saturday 31st?
-moss


----------



## Mister Moe (Mar 27, 2007)

*Now I'm undecided...*

I was rear-ended last week by some moron not paying attention, ended up with a totaled car. :censored: The seat belt kept me from hitting the steering wheel but for some reason, it let me go forward enough to smack my head on the side windshield post - man, that hurt and dazed me for a few seconds. I wish I had been wearing my climbing helmet  

So, I'm down to one vehicle. I would like to climb but I should go car shopping and/or work on my van. I'll decide in another day or two.

Sorry....


----------



## moss (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that Moe, it's definitely more dangerous to drive cars than it is to climb trees. Good luck getting your wheels back on the road.
-moss


----------



## diltree (Mar 28, 2007)

I would love to go....but I really should spend the next several days focusing in on the MCA exam on april 5th....the study material is as thick as the boston phone book.....:help:


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 28, 2007)

diltree said:


> I would love to go....but I really should spend the next several days focusing in on the MCA exam on april 5th....the study material is as thick as the boston phone book.....:help:



lol.....I thought that was only available on CD rom?  :taped:


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Mar 29, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> lol.....I thought that was only available on CD rom?  :taped:



You can PRINT it! 

Will you be joining us on the 5th Bull?

I also have something els to do on sat. so if it's just you and me moss, we may as well reschedule


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 29, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> You can PRINT it!
> 
> Will you be joining us on the 5th Bull?
> 
> I also have something els to do on sat. so if it's just you and me moss, we may as well reschedule



I will NOT  

When have some stuff to take care of that I have been trying to get done all week. I am sorry for the inconvience!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Mar 30, 2007)

I had a good feeling about this one in the beginning.....................

Any of you guys going to Arborday this year??? Apr 27


----------



## Mister Moe (Mar 30, 2007)

*It's a no go for me...*



moss said:


> Sorry to hear about that Moe, it's definitely more dangerous to drive cars than it is to climb trees. Good luck getting your wheels back on the road.
> -moss



Thanks for the thoughts Moss. As much as I want to climb and meet some of the guys, I just have to straighten out my transportation problems.

You're right - it's to the point that driving is more dangerous than climbing. I'm just glad I wasn't on my motorcycle when I was rear-ended.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 30, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> I had a good feeling about this one in the beginning.....................
> 
> Any of you guys going to Arborday this year??? Apr 27



Yes'm...and to all interested the next day (saturday) we are having a BUG celebration at our shoppe in Essex, MA. Free food, drink, bands, and $10 raffle for various prizes from Stihl, and assorted Arborist supplies!!


PM me for more info.


----------



## DonnyO (Mar 30, 2007)

*huh?*

Why celebrate BUGS??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Nathan666 (Apr 11, 2007)

26newtreeguy said:


> I'am not the best Climber with out spikes. But I do get by. But tell you I really tired after climbing with out spike. I live in Springfield, ma



I hope you are not rec climbing with spurs.That puts chills in me,If you need some tips on rope ascending feel free to ask there are many different ways,hard and easy the best is to know more then one.


----------

